# Generator on backorder



## Ladd of the north (Feb 26, 2021)

Westinghouse generator I ordered is on backorder don't have much time to mess around , any opinions on a champion df 8000 - pros - cons. maybe this delay is trying to tell me too investigate other options


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Champion generators are very good generators in my book. I have owned two of them. Three year guarantee and excellent support.
My new one is an inverter model and I am very pleased with it.


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

I will second what Old Man Here said about the Champion. I have the 100296 dual fuel, a step down from the one you're considering. I've had mine for a couple years and used it a few times. I wouldn't hesitate to buy it again.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the plants are shut down over seas...
so buy a gen when you find one...
but make sure it is a good quality generator!
and that you can get parts for it as well...


----------



## Tboney (Sep 9, 2020)

Bluwolf said:


> I will second what Old Man Here said about the Champion. I have the 100296 dual fuel, a step down from the one you're considering. I've had mine for a couple years and used it a few times. I wouldn't hesitate to buy it again.


I'll third the kudus for Champion. I've had several portable generators, the last two are Champion inverters 3400 watt. They have been bulletproof. Well made and well designed and well supported by the manufacturer. If I ever need another generator of any size I will definitely check the Champions. Hondas are great but way overpriced IMHO.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Tboney said:


> I'll third the kudus for Champion. I've had several portable generators, the last two are Champion inverters 3400 watt. They have been bulletproof. Well made and well designed and well supported by the manufacturer. If I ever need another generator of any size I will definitely check the Champions. Hondas are great but way overpriced IMHO.


The Hondas are way overpriced, also they are not bullet proof. When they do have issues, parts are overpriced as well.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

op ladd trust me you do get what you pay for!
take your time and do your own research for a brand that suits your needs.

lots of clone gens out there right now...
some are better than others...
with this pandemic.. some brands may not survive the trade wars...
lots of plants are shut down over in china... some may not be back on line period.
so far they are at 6 months and still shut down.

from the start of china production to usa retail shelf sales is 6 months at the best... so do the math...

Talk with guys who have service shops... or look around in a service shop to see what brands are sitting there with issues.
do your research with un biased places like BBB and places like consumer reports.used to be ( i think they might be gone now)

for our choices we like Honda in the smaller gens and Cat in the larger gens.
good companies that have been out there for many years.

there are a few other brands in the construction gens like Wacker they are pretty good for an AVR gen.
and for the most part they use a Honda engine for the power side of the generator.
and some of the northern tool gens are ok.

a few basic things to look for when you are buying a generator.
*bi or tri fuel* , even if you have to add an after market kit, make sure your generator will support at least 2 fuels.
*parts*, make sure the brand has local (in your state) or easy to get parts. a local servicing dealer is nice as well!
*cast iron block or sleeve block.
fuel injection* on the larger engines. (they eliminate the need to change jets for altitude)
*noise* levels with real world numbers

do a site survey for power needs as well.
do you need 120 vac only? do you need 240 vac?
and if so exactly how much! and when!
some times you can choose or switch on and off items like water pumps for when you need water if you are on a well.

most folks can get by with 1800 watts or less... if they are in survival mode.
some think they need every light on in the house! lol you know who you are! grin!

and last think security..
how are you going to protect your generator during a survival run?
all of those lights on are saying "i have a generator!"
so a proper ventilated well designed gen shack out of concrete block and a steel door helps on that.

or at the least do the cable chain and keep an eye on the gen.

for the guys who run a gen 7/24:
yes you can buy a low cost gen and get power...
but the quality of that power can be an issue..
and if you plan on buying a new gen every 2-5 years...
then go for the low cost gen!


----------



## Bulldogger (Feb 19, 2021)

Ladd of the north said:


> Westinghouse generator I ordered is on backorder don't have much time to mess around , any opinions on a champion df 8000 - pros - cons. maybe this delay is trying to tell me too investigate other options


 I like some of the Wssthinghouse models. The WPro8500 has only 5% distortion.


----------

